# Terribilis not eating...



## Cobra (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a 1 year old Yellow Phyllobates Terribilis that has not been eating for a few days. He looks like he's a healthy size, I dont know whats wrong with him. He gets along fine with the other 2 frogs I have in the tank, so I dont think its stress related. Any ideas on how to save my beautiful terribilis?


----------

